# Entrance to chicken yard.



## bernieb (Mar 20, 2010)

This all started out keeping chickens fenced in!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

You must give us more pics. I need to see more of this pretty project.


----------



## bernieb (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words , but the high heat got to be to much for the roses these last few weeks, but nursing them back, and they also are Walmart . As soon as possible I'll post a picture of our fish pond that took two years to build ,and then I'll get a distant shot of the arbor.......thanks again.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

bernieb said:


> Thanks for your kind words , but the high heat got to be to much for the roses these last few weeks, but nursing them back, and they also are Walmart . As soon as possible I'll post a picture of our fish pond that took two years to build ,and then I'll get a distant shot of the arbor.......thanks again.


I do love my walmart roses. Bring on the haters. They were six bucks a pop and bloom better than my Jackson & Perkins.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Tell us about your chickens, too. I just posted today about mine. 

My lazy old hens are slowing down their egg production and I only have room for five at a time, so they are getting their pink-slip. But, I solemnly swear I'm not eating them for dinner. I found a bleeding-heart-liberal with a hobby farm who will take them once my next batch is ready to go outside. :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I love ponds---I look forward to that! Chickens are nice,too. Sounds to me like you have a nice place there.---Mike---


----------



## bernieb (Mar 20, 2010)

There's a story behind our having chickens.......it all started out with a renagade daughter and my idea of re-habilitating her with baby chickens.......can't tell you what she said to do with those chickens. We have lots of wild animals here in the hills of Ky, we're down to 10 chickens and yes I also buy chicken at Walmart in a bag.


----------

